# Iowa



## mkatrucking (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone know what it is supposed to do around the QC tonight?? Raining now then ice or what?? I hate weather people. Only job in the world you that you only have to be right 25% of the time. Bring on the ice baby!!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

It got too cold too fast to ice here. Now just a few flakes of snow. Maybe an inch by morning.


----------



## mkatrucking (Sep 4, 2008)

hydro... Where you located? I'm in Davenport and we just got put under an advisory for ice. Was 53 degrees at 3pm going to drop to 13 tonight.. Unbelieveable!


----------

